# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Έχω να κοιμηθώ 3 μέρες

## Unknown775

Καλησπέρα !!! 
Θέλω την βοήθεια σας !!
Έχω να κοιμηθώ 3 μέρες ενώ δουλεύω πολλές ώρες την ημέρα γύρο στις 12
Και η δουλειά μου είναι αρκετά κουραστική (σωματικά) 
Δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ εδώ και 3 ημέρες ! 
Ενώ ψιλό αισθάνομαι αδυναμία και ώρες ώρες έχω ζαλάδες δεν μπορώ ΜΕ ΤΊΠΟΤΑ να κοιμηθώ ! 
Ξαπλώνω και γυρίζω γύρο γύρο !
Έχω πιεί και ένα xanax 0,5 πάλι τίποτα ! Πρώτη φορά γίνεται !

----------


## ριας

Η γνώμη μου είναι να πας σε ένα γιατρό να σου δώσει ένα ηρεμιστικό για λίγες μέρες, προφανώς το νευρικό σου σύστημα έχει τερματίσει. Περνεις αλλά φάρμακα;;; Πες στο γιατρό ακριβώς τι σου συμβαίνει και με ένα ηρεμιστικό για δυο τρεις μέρες θα ξανασηντονηστης. 
Εύχομαι σύντομα να το ξαναπεράσει ς

----------


## Unknown775

Τίποτα κανένα χάπι είμαι 26 μόνο depon έχω πιεί! 
Θέλω να κοιμηθώ δεν αντέχω άλλο αλλά δεν μπορώ !

----------


## menis_64

μην δινεις τοσο σημασια και βαρυτητα στον υπνο... οταν πιεζουμε τον εαυτο μας να κανει κατι το οποιο και ειναι ρυθμισμενο βιολογικα να γινετε, απλα το μονο που καταφερνουμε ειναι να αγχωνομαστε παραπανω... αυτην την στιγμη δεν μας αρκει που απλα γραφεις οτι δεν μπορεις να κοιμηθεις.. θα πρεπει να εξετασουμε και να εξετασεις ολα εκεινα που μπορει πιθανα να σε ενοχλουν... οπως αλλαγες σε καφε, θορυβος στην κρεβατοκαμαρα, φως, αλλαγη της διατροφης, αν εγινε κατι που αλλαξε την ψυχολογια σου (καποιο στρεσογονο γεγονος) οπως ταυτοχρονα αλλες καταστασεις οπως καυγαδες κτλ...

----------


## Unknown775

Επίσης κάτι ΕΝΤΕΛΏΣ άκυρο ! 
Όταν ξαπλώνω και πάω να πέσω για ύπνο βλέπω σαν εικόνα τα πόδια ενός ποδοσφαιριστή και να φωνάζει "Bring me the f*cking ball" τι φάση ? Το σκέφτομαι και γελάω !!!

----------


## elis

Πιο μπολ αυτο με τουσ κεφτεδεσ

----------


## Yoco Choco

> Επίσης κάτι ΕΝΤΕΛΏΣ άκυρο ! 
> Όταν ξαπλώνω και πάω να πέσω για ύπνο βλέπω σαν εικόνα τα πόδια ενός ποδοσφαιριστή και να φωνάζει "Bring me the f*cking ball" τι φάση ? Το σκέφτομαι και γελάω !!!


Εγώ πάλι όταν ξαπλώνω και πάει να με πάρει ο ύπνος, βλέπω σαν εικόνα την Taylor Hill να κουνάει το δάχτυλό της προς το μέρος της και να μου λέει ''Are you c*mming?''...Χαχα!
Πέρα από την πλάκα,μάλλον θα πρέπει να κόψεις τους καφέδες και τα ενεργειακά ποτά(άν πίνεις).

----------


## elis

Επαθεσ φουιτ κλαταρησεσ

----------


## deletedmember060818a

Φίλε η δουλειά σου σου αρέσει; Βιωνω κάτι παρόμοιο αλλά εγώ μισώ τη δουλειά μου και θα φύγω. Όχι νταξει δεν είναι ότι δεν κοιμάμαι καθόλου αλλά από μέσα Φλεβάρη είμαι με γύρω στις 4-5 ώρες ύπνου κάθε βράδυ. Κοιμάμαι συνήθως μετά τη μια 1.30 και πάντα ξυπνάω το αργότερο στις 6. Είμαι όλη μέρα χάλια. Οταν είμαι όρθιος πιστεύω θα πέσω κάτω, αλλά όταν δοκιμάζω ύπνο δεν. Μόνο κάτι Κυριακές κοιμάμαι και τότε μπορεί να κοιμάμαι πολλές ώρες κατά τα άλλα αν φτάσω το 5ωρο μάλλον θαύμα είναι.

----------


## nikos2

σιγουρα εχεις καποιο προβλημα νευρικης φυσεως. εαν δεν κοιμηθεις θα αρχισεις να εχεις παραισθησεις

----------


## Ορέστης

Οπωσδηποτε να πας στο γιατρο να σου δωσουν φαρμακο.

----------


## menis_64

> σιγουρα εχεις καποιο προβλημα νευρικης φυσεως. εαν δεν κοιμηθεις θα αρχισεις να εχεις παραισθησεις


μην τον αγχωνεται τον ανθρωπο...!! θα τρομαξει και θα αρχισει να φοβαται αν δεν κοιμηθει... φιλε να ξερεις ο οργανισμος αντεχει παρα πολυ χωρις υπνο.... οταν πλεον δεν αντεχει αλλο τοσο ξυπνιος, αρχιζει και κοιμαται με ανοιχτα ματια... σε ακραιες καταστασεις σε ανθρωπους που ειχαν μερες να κοιμηθουν....μην ανησυχεις που δεν κοιμασαι...

----------


## boo

πανε καμια 10αρια χρονια που μου ειχε τυχει απο την τσιτωμαρα μου να μην μπορω να κοιμηθω 6 24ωρα.ξαπλωνα και το ματι δεν εκελεινε.τις τελευταιες μερες ειχα γινει φυτο.μετα απο αυτα τα 6 24ωρα αυπνιας επεσα για υπνο χωρις να το καταλαβω.κοιμηθηκα περιπου 27 ωρες αν θυμαμαι καλα και ξυπνησα με απιστευτο πονοκεφαλο απο τις τοσες ωρες υπνου.

μην ανησυχεις θα πεσεις για υπνο.χαλαρωσε οσο μπορεις.κλεισε τα φωτα και προσπαθησε να μη σκεφτεσαι τιποτα για 5-10 λεπτα και θα κοιμηθεις.ακομα και τωρα ετσι αποκοιμιεμαι.οσο μου τριβελιζουν στο κεφαλι τετοιες σκεψεις δε μπορω να κοιμηθω

----------


## giorgos panou

αυτο που λες με το ποδοσφαιρηστη οπου βλεπεις σαν ξαπλωνεις ειναι συμπτωματα παραισθησεων, λογο του οτι δεν κοιμασαι. 
Μου θυμηζεις οταν ειμασταν νεα παιδια στο στρατο οπου ηταν η ασκηση οπου δεν μας αφηναν να κοιμηθουμε κι τρεχαμε σαν τρελοι, και με κουβαλημα στην πλατη, πολλα παιδια βλεπαμε παραισθησεις ,ειχε πολυ γελιο, αλλως μηλαγε στην μανα του ,αλλως εβλεπε την γκομενα του! αλλα θυμαμαι οτι δεν μας αφηναν να κοιμηθουμε, εμεις νυσταζαμε του κερατα!! τωρα εσυ τι να πω? θ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ πας σε γιατρο φιλεμου! εαν θες να κοιμηθεις κι δεν μπορεις ειναι προβλημα!! ,μημπως πινεις πολυ καφε? για να αντεξεις στην δουλεια? επισης να ξες οτι οσο πιο χειρονακτικη ειναι η δουλεια σου τοσο κι πιο επικυνδινο ειναι οπου δεν κοιμασαι, για ατυχηματα εννοω! για αυτο φιλεμου ψαξτω!! 
καλη σου νυχτα κι ονειρα γλυκα

----------

